# Canal du Bourgogne



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

The old boy and i are off for a couple of months on Monday.

You can follow our travels.............

http://www.home.zonnet.nl/mouringh.marger/bourgogne_eng.htm

Nice inspirational site for, tired old leg ,walkers and cyclists.
Canals should mean gentle gradients. 

Back for Firework Fortnight. Unless we go for a bit of ship spotting in Belgium & Holland.

Tootle pip

Nick


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Marga seems to have moved to

http://home.versatel.nl/mouringh.marga/index_eng.htm

Sorry 

N


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Have a good trip, see you back here before christmas! 8O ...safe travels..

M&D


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

An interesting link NIck.

Have a great holiday and see you in November.

pete.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Have a safe and enjoyable tip Nick. 

We love canals, as you say easier walking and of course if the dog gets a chance for a swim..........she there!

Thanks for the link, will have a good look at it..

We are heading out on the saturday.


----------

